# My commuter vehicle



## jackrat (Oct 20, 2011)

This is how I get back and forth to the oil rig I work on. It's a Sikorski S-76. Truly a beast,as far as helicopters go. It carries 19 passengers plus a 2 man crew. It's about an hour and a half flight,barring any fog. One of my duties on the rig is Helicopter Landing Officer,responsible for air traffic control,supervising the HLO crew,cargo and fueling operations.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 20, 2011)

Not the norm, that is for sure.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 20, 2011)

Not a bad way to travel, I couldn't afford the gas, lol...


----------



## jeffbens0n (Oct 20, 2011)

I've got the same one at home but in red!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn and all I've got is a Honda!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 20, 2011)

Niiiice


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 20, 2011)

AWESOME!

JD~

Does it have AC?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2011)

Speaking of which, I thought I remembered that you were going to be on the rig for the next few weeks (months?). So what'r'ya' doing on the Forum?


----------



## The Adjustor (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice, beats the bus i'm sure.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 20, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Speaking of which, I thought I remembered that you were going to be on the rig for the next few weeks (months?). So what'r'ya' doing on the Forum?


Just got through with 21 days out. No overseas,for the time being anyway. I'd just as soon stay in the states if I'm given a choice. So far ,I've been able to say no. I'm hoping they don't take that option away from me. If they do,I'll try hard to go to Brazil instead of the West Africa region.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 20, 2011)

Very cool. I love riding in a helicopter. Have never been in one that big. Just the "tour" types.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 20, 2011)

Are YOUR toenails painted the same color as your 'copter???


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 20, 2011)

That is an awesome picture, very cool way to get to work!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 20, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Are YOUR toenails painted the same color as your 'copter???


As a matter of fact...


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2011)

That beats my transpo any day...


----------



## jackrat (Oct 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> That beats my transpo any day...


It's cool until you fly out of a fogbank into a flock of pelicans or lose a hydraulic pump in the air. Then I would much rather be on a crew boat,asleep and oblivious.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

All i got is a bay pony!

Does it have an ipod dock? So you can play your tunes whilst you cruise


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 21, 2011)

Great!


----------

